# How harmful is it to restart TiVo remotely using a smartplug?



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi - I constantly lose connection to my TiVo Edge when traveling (rarely had this issue with my old Bolt that needed replaced). I have the TiVo connected to a smartplug which I can turn off/on remotely to make it reboot, but I’m leery of doing that because I’m afraid it would shorten the life and/or harm the harddrive in the Edge (really don’t want to got thru replacements again). Just curious as to people’s thoughts in doing this smartplug thing if it’s smart to do or a bad idea? I no longer have a Slingbox which used to be a thing  Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

While not the greatest thing to do, the Tivo filesystem does not buffer writes so you will not harm the filesystem or OS by doing it. (readers digest version)


----------

